# Anybody have a downloadable south bend restoration guide



## thriller007 (Jun 18, 2021)

Have a new project. It’s an older south bend  model A lathe. Looking for some info on how old as well. The SN on the bed is C55437NAR. Thanks in advance


----------



## Johnwa (Jun 18, 2021)

Join the Southbend group
https://groups.io/g/SouthBendLathe
There is a lot of information in the files section.  There’s an excel sheet of serial#s that might give you an approximate age.  Failing that contact Grizzly tools.  They purchased Southbend when it went bankrupt and have most of the old files.  They might even be able to provide the original sale card.


----------



## johnnielsen (Jun 18, 2021)

I have 138 files on Southbends. If you don't find what you want on IO GROUPS, PM me.


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 18, 2021)

https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/numerous-machine-manuals.2619/


----------

